# dress-up time! :)



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

Wake up Addie it's time to play dress-up..









I know, I know. But Chloe wants to play with you...









What a good girl!


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

AAwww...what great photos! Pretty puppy and cute princess!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

What beautiful princesses and a sweet GSD!


----------



## AddieGirl (May 10, 2011)

Thank you


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

They are just so cute!


----------



## Tbarrios333 (May 31, 2009)

Aww those pics are precious~!


----------



## cta (May 24, 2011)

haha i love these...your girls look so cute together . i also played dress up with my dog last christmas...except he was half asleep and had no idea lol.


----------



## kirtzic (Jul 12, 2011)

Awe - precious!


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

CTA ,I never thought about it but elf ears do resemble GSD ears. Your boy made a great elf.


----------



## ZeusersPuppy (Jun 29, 2011)

how pretty your girls are !!! such a wonderful GSD you have to play dress up indeed


----------



## Furricane (Feb 18, 2010)

What a cute pair! I loved the first pic so much I giggled!


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

Beautiful little princess, and a beautiful dog!


----------

